# Paperwork needed when picking up puppy



## mmch (Feb 6, 2016)

What paperwork should the buyer ask for when picking up puppies? 

The Sire reputed has Germany championship titles and IPO3, Dam supposedly come from pedigreed parents but never got working title training. 

Also, for medical and health checks, what paperwork/certifications should the buyer be asking to see and verify?

Molly


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I think it depends on where you are located. What country?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Insist on getting the AKC paperwork so you can register the dog. I would also ask for a copy of the complete pedigree if you can't find it online, with all the health and title certifications listed. People here insist the dam be titled, but it takes years and a breeder may not have the time or money to do that. You also want to know what food the puppy is on and get a copy of the shot and worming record. Find out if the kennel has any giardia or other parasites so you can be prepared before you get the puppy home. Find out if the dog has seen a vet and get a copy of the vet records. Also if it's been chipped.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

-signed contract or bill of sale
-health certificate for the puppy
-vaccine certificate for the puppy
-certified pedigree of the puppy
-individual registration form filled out with sire/dam/breeder information and signed by the breeder or transfer of ownership form if the puppy is already individually registered

The parents' health clearances should be double checked through OFA before there is an agreement to purchase a puppy but you can ask for copies. (Frankly, I do it before I even bother to contact the breeder).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Health certificates aren't required everywhere. We don't need them and weren't given one.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sometimes the AKC paperwork is not in hand when the pups leave. I do the whole litter at one time, and provide a registered puppy - not a puppy wiht an application to be sent in. If I do not have the paperwork in hand, I provide a copy of the litter application or often, an emailed certificate sent by AKC to me can be forwarded or printed . Proof of health clearances - iether on the OFA website or the SV or copy of actual paperwork for parents as well.

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you are going to cross state lines, a health certificate may be helpful. Certainly is required if you are flying. AKC papers may not be available at time of pick up. I'd want a copy of the contract, a copy of the sire and dam pedigrees (which would show up as pups pedigree) a bill of sale, the health record of the pup especially if not a cert.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is a good question to ask your breeder by telephone with a pad and pencil. AKC registration applications should be available for the puppy by eight weeks, unless there are extenuating circumstances: breeder is registering all the pups; sire or dam was imported, and the paperwork is not complete. Happens. So the answer is not black and white, just varying shages of gray. Ask the question, get the explanation, write it down, and before committing to anything, run it by the group here.


----------



## mmch (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Your responses all are very helpful. First puppy for the family. I am sure I will be on this forum a lot!


----------

